# Frog's eye views



## lpw (Aug 22, 2006)

Some more pics from around Temperance Lake, Ontario.  Hope you like frogs...


























This guy didn't feel like sticking around...








Some of my favourite closeups...


























I was fascinated by the reflections cast on the frogs' eyes, so I made some enhancements.  In this guy's eye, you can see the sky with some clouds, an overhanging tree branch, the lake, as well as the shore and opposite shore:














This one's a shameless self-portrait:








Enjoy!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the eye pictures!  Its a great reminder that what we are really photographing is light.  

I can never seen to get good frog pictures, they never hold still for me.  There are several ponds on our ranch, and I will always see them but no pictures yet.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 24, 2006)

great pictures!  i really liked the one of the frog jumping away and the close ups.  nice greens on some of those frogs too...all the ones i see around here are kinda brownish and dull


----------

